# Just got the results



## crazy4equines (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures

My mare








The Stally


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It means your horse is heterozygous for extension, which results in a black base colour (black, bay, brown). So basically not a colour that has a red base, such as chestnut. 

The second part means that your horse has no copy of the agouti gene present, so has no black restriction. This means it is a black based horse that is not bay or brown. So without any other genes tested for, I am going to assume that your horse is a black horse that can pass on a red gene.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope you typed that wrong because if she is Aa she is bay not black and that doesn't jive with the info they gave you.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

So this is what we know: (I think the stallion's agouti status may be wrong, he doesn't look brown dun to me, and definitely isn't bay dun. But I ran with the info given. If I am correct, and he doesn't have any agouti gene, then there is no chance the foal could be bay or brown.)

EeAaDdrr

x

EeaaddRr (for the sake of full possibility, I have assumed that your mare is hetero for roan, see below for more).



The possible extension for the foal:

25% EE - black

50% Ee - black

25% ee - red

Possible agouti: Please note that agouti only acts on a black base coat, so a red horse won't change depending on agouti status.

25% Aa - bay or brown 

75% aa - black

Dun:

25% Dd - dun

75% dd - not dun

Roan: 

25% Rr - Roan

75% rr - not Roan
If your mare turns out to be homozygous, these roan chances would change to 100% Rr - Roan.



Possible colours from this cross:

Black
Bay
Brown
Chestnut
Black roan
Bay roan
Brown roan
Chestnut roan
Black dun
Bay dun
Brown dun
Chestnut dun
Black dun roan
Bay dun roan
Brown dun roan
Chestnut dun roan


----------



## crazy4equines (Feb 23, 2012)

this is copy and pasted from the results they sent me

Red-Factor Result:
E/e - Both black and red factors detected. Either E or e transmitted to offspring. Basic color is black, bay or brown in the absence of other modifying genes.

Agouti Result:
A/a - Only recessive allele detected. Black pigment distributed uniformly. Basic color is black in the absence of other modifying genes.

And I want to breed her to the stally below her picture and this is what the stallys owner told me about his genetic EeA AND aDd she also told me that he is hetrozygous for dun and black and that he carries a seal gene


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

crazy4equines said:


> I am still waiting on the roan zygosity test but I got the red factor and agouti results. Here is the results. I am really clueless when it come to color genetics and was wondering what this means. I am planning on breeding her and here is the stallys genetics EeA & aDd
> 
> Red-Factor Result:
> E/e - Both black and red factors detected. Either E or e transmitted to offspring. Basic color is black, bay or brown in the absence of other modifying genes.
> ...


I don't know, sounds like you know what you're talking about to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

crazy4equines said:


> ...
> *Agouti Result:
> A/a - Only recessive allele detected. Black pigment distributed uniformly. Basic color is black in the absence of other modifying genes.*
> ...


where did you have this test done?

Anywhere that I have ever seen it done if they are telling you the results they would have it as a/a. A/a means that the horse has one copy of an agouti gene...


----------



## crazy4equines (Feb 23, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> where did you have this test done?
> 
> Anywhere that I have ever seen it done if they are telling you the results they would have it as a/a. A/a means that the horse has one copy of an agouti gene...


Had the test done at the uc davis


----------



## crazy4equines (Feb 23, 2012)

just reread the email and the agouti is a/a don't know why when I copy and pasted it that it changes to a big A sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> So this is what we know: (I think the stallion's agouti status may be wrong, he doesn't look brown dun to me, and definitely isn't bay dun. But I ran with the info given. If I am correct, and he doesn't have any agouti gene, then there is no chance the foal could be bay or brown.)
> 
> EeAaDdrr
> 
> ...



I think your Punnett squares are off. If she has one roan she will pass it on 50% of the time so it should be 50% roan, 50% not roan. Same with the Dun.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

doubleopi said:


> I think your Punnett squares are off. If she has one roan she will pass it on 50% of the time so it should be 50% roan, 50% not roan. Same with the Dun.


Bah you are correct lol. This is what happens when I do math before I have caffeine in the mornings lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity, is there any chance that the stallion is a smokey black dun? Thought I would ask since he doesn't appear to have an agouti gene to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Ahh that makes sense.


Haha - I was wondering the same thing. UC Davis doesn't normally make those kinds of mistakes, but A/a didn't match the phenotype of the horse. The c & p obviously got zapped with a hard-wired captialization...I thought I was going wacko...:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol That is why I was asking Face! I was going this just doesn't read right. :rofl: Gotta love computers for autocorrects.


----------



## crazy4equines (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah sorry about that, it was a good thing I went back and double check.

As far as him being a smoky black dun, I have no idea all that the breeder told me was that he is EeA+aDd and he is hetrozygous for dun and black and carries the seal gene.

When I do the color calculator it says that this is my probability.That is if I am entering the info correct.

18.75% - ​*Grullo Roan *18.75% - ​*Grullo *18.75% - ​*Blue Roan *18.75% - ​*Black *6.25% - ​*Red Dun Roan *6.25% - ​*Red Dun *6.25% - ​*Chestnut Roan *6.25% - ​*Chestnut *


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

you need to enter the brown as bay on the color calculator. Both are agouti genes for the purpose of this one it is the same.


----------

